# Using sewing machine to finish sweaters



## valfab (Apr 19, 2011)

My grandmother was from Sydney, Australia, and she always joined her sweaters by sewing the seams on a sewing machine with regular sewing thread. If I remember correctly, they always turned out well. Has anyone here ever heard of this technique or used it herself? If so, does it work well?


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea! I would love to see if anyone else has tried this. Trust an Aussie to have such a good idea! LOL


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

I would be interested in hearing more about that as well....


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

I have done that, but I used a zig zag stitch so it left the garment stretchy


----------



## valfab (Apr 19, 2011)

Using a zigzag stitch would probably be the way to go. Thanks.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, you would also want to adjust the feed dog if the fabric is thick, adjust the teeth down, so the fabric moves easily, and sew slowly. A long wide zigzag stitch would be good, in a matching thread.


----------



## valfab (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello from South Carolina
I always use to sew my sweaters with yarn. And they never turned out neat looking. Then one day I just thought I would try my sewing maching and see how it would turn out. I did find that if I basted the seams together, it went thru the machine a lot easier. I think using a sewing machine is a lot better! I suggest it!


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been sewing my garmets together with the sewing machine for years. It works well and looks very good. I highly suggest "check twice, sew once" as one time I sewed the wrong sides together and it was almost impossible to rip out and resew. This being said, I wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## Lightwriter (May 8, 2011)

My Mom used to use regular sewing thread to finish sweaters, but sewed it by hand. I always thought it was a neat look. I remember knitting a sweater for a project for Home Ec in high school and using regular thread and the teacher questioned it. Go figure.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

did u use a reg feed to sew knittin things together


----------



## vonnie (May 16, 2011)

I also often use the sewing machine. Very narrow zigzag works well. You can sew only one stitch in from the edge and use the stitch ridges as a guide. Always looks so neat and I find that it is a much less bulky seam. You do have to take a bit of time to line up the pieces, but the time saved on sewing up, far exceeds this.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

valfab said:


> My grandmother was from Sydney, Australia, and she always joined her sweaters by sewing the seams on a sewing machine with regular sewing thread. If I remember correctly, they always turned out well. Has anyone here ever heard of this technique or used it herself? If so, does it work well?


Why not use a serger?


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thats a good question I have a serger


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i have done this for years. dale of norway wants you to finish the sweaters to the neck then outline the sleeve area with a zig-zag then cut. the sewing machine give a even seam line


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I am a Master seamstress and have a large collection of sewing machines of all types that will sew anything.
1.The thickness of the knitted garment determines the kind of stitch you use.
2.If sewing a thick knit you need to use a longer and wider zig zag than if you are sewing a finely knit garment.
3. ZIg zag is the way to go if you want the seam to stretch when putting it on.
4. You can loosen the tension if it is a bulky sweater.
5. If it is really bulky, hand sew with yarn.
6. DOn't use a serger as it will cut off the edges and over time the stitches may slip out and there goes your sweater. You could use one with the knife up but it iwll give a bulkier seam than using the sewing machine.
7.Adjust your presser foot pressure according to the thcikness of the pieces you are sewing.
8. If you don't want your seams to stretch, lay bias tape on the machine sewing plate, put the knit on top and sew. You can get it in all colors in cotton or silky. It will reinforce the seam and last forever.
9. Use a good quality thread.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

This is nothing new. Just look at the sweaters sold in most stores. Some are serged, some are sewn with a kind of chain stitch, but almost all are machine sewn. 

Of course, if I wanted to do that, it would mean digging out a sewing machine, dusting it off, lubricating it, practicing sewing again ... It's been well over a dozen since I last used one of them, and my cats are both younger than that. They've never seen or heard a sewing machine.


----------



## lindaloo (May 15, 2011)

I can't wait to try it. I really hate handsewing sweaters. This sounds fabulous. Thanks


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Boy, I'd be afraid to use a serger. One little wrong move and your project is GONE! I sew almost everything I wear so it's not that I don't know how to use a serger, it's just that everything is so FINAL!


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

This is great information! I have often considered trying the sewing machine, but I've been afraid the yarn will catch and pull in the teeth, and also not be stretchy as the garment is. All your input is great advice! Thanks to all!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I do mine by hand with a matress stitch, but I did recently sew a simple purse together. You can put tissue paper underneath, or embroidery machine clear stabilizer. This can be done on both top and bottom to keep presser foot and feed dogs from catching yarn. Happy Sewing...


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I love all this great advice and information. You fellow crafters are THE BEST!


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

euvid said:


> I am a Master seamstress and have a large collection of sewing machines of all types that will sew anything.
> 1.The thickness of the knitted garment determines the kind of stitch you use.
> 2.If sewing a thick knit you need to use a longer and wider zig zag than if you are sewing a finely knit garment.
> 3. ZIg zag is the way to go if you want the seam to stretch when putting it on.
> ...


Oh my goodness....thanks for the tips. What a wealth of information all of you are!!


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

euvid said:


> I am a Master seamstress and have a large collection of sewing machines of all types that will sew anything.
> 1.The thickness of the knitted garment determines the kind of stitch you use.
> 2.If sewing a thick knit you need to use a longer and wider zig zag than if you are sewing a finely knit garment.
> 3. ZIg zag is the way to go if you want the seam to stretch when putting it on.
> ...


I just finished a lace-like baby blanket that requires a silk lining (I'll be opting for a thin fleece lining instead). Please advise what approach and stitch would work best for my project. I am not a seamstress but I have a wonderful sister-in-law that is who said she'd help me. I was afraid to machine sew my project because I was afraid the needle would catch. Any help you could offer would be most appreciated!

Best,
Jeannine


----------



## knit grandma (Feb 7, 2011)

I hand sew the ribs by hand with matching yarn and then machine stitch the seams with a narrow zigzag stitch. I can't seem to line up the ribs to machine stitch them. Maybe I'll try again!!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a linker that is used with all kind of knits. It is easy to line up the stitches with right sides together. Many machine knitters own these. If you know someone who has one you could borrow it. Ellie in Houston


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Forgot 1 thing.
#10 Use a ball point tip needle when sewing knits. THey don't snag the yarn like a sharp would.
#11 Sew slowly so you can adust as you are sewing. You will have to guide it in the front and aid it n the back if it has any bulk. Normally you should never aid it in the back, just guide it as it can throw the timing off the sewing machine. Just be gentle.
Good luck.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You should lay down the fabric ( edges turned under 2x and ironed so it won't show the frayed edges) down on a table and then put the blanket on top. Pin it with silk needles (so you don't mar the fabric) putting the pins one hand print away from the next horizontally across the blanket in rows so you will have it anchored and prevent it from shifting. I think if it were me I would hand sew the edges rather than do it by machine but use a zig zag if you use the machine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THe last coment was for the baby blanket question


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi, you would also want to adjust the feed dog if the fabric is thick, adjust the teeth down, so the fabric moves easily, and sew slowly. A long wide zigzag stitch would be good, in a matching thread.


Also, I would try using a sewing Pellon underneath, and perhaps on top too, so it would sew easier. I do that with machine embroidery and it works quite well.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Many, many thanks for your guidance. 

The blanket is of medium bulk and the knitting instructions had me knit the borders in such a way that they could be folded over to hide the edges of the fabric lining. My sister-in-law already let me know that we would sew over the fabric edges before attaching the lining to the blanket to avoid fraying. I'll ask her if she also feels hand sewing would be more beneficial than machine sewing in this particular instance.

Many thanks again for your help. I'll post the blanket to share with everyone after the lining is sewn in.

Best,
Jeannine


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks much regarding the sewing Pellon tip.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

If you used Pellon it would have to be tear away and I wouldn't use that on knitting as it may damage the stitching.It is diferent than doing machine embroidery.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> If you used Pellon it would have to be tear away and I wouldn't use that on knitting as it may damage the stitching.It is diferent than doing machine embroidery.


You can buy the kind that dissolves when you wash it. There are lots of different kinds for different purposes.


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

YOU GUYS ARE SO SMART. My grandmother use to sew them together for me, but then she died and didn't leave me the directions! I had about 10 UFOs in the closet, just waiting to be sewn together. So I went to a Sr Center and learned how to do it from them. But I always thought a sewing machine would make a much better seam! Thank you!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

valfab said:


> My grandmother was from Sydney, Australia, and she always joined her sweaters by sewing the seams on a sewing machine with regular sewing thread. If I remember correctly, they always turned out well. Has anyone here ever heard of this technique or used it herself? If so, does it work well?


I have often thought about doing this but, was afraid of the results. I am going to try it now since it seems to be getting rave reviews from all of you.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

SO happy you went to a senior center. You must have ade some seniors very happy. I keep suggesting people do it.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

Hi I am from Sydney too...and I dont know anyone who DOESN'T use a sewing machine to finish their garments...straight stitch works just fine, I have never used a zig zag stitch...I do however, quickly with really large 1" stitches hand baste the seam BEFORE sewing as that way you get a nice even seam close to the edge....and ALWAYS as PITA above said..CHECK TWICE..SEW ONCE

My mum who couldnt follow a pattern used to make us vests by knitting two big squares and then joining and sewing the shape onto the squares...cut them out..then she used to use co-ordinating material to make the sleeve and neck edges...they were really smart and all my friends used to comment on how nice they looked whn I wore them...


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I would use the paper used for paper piecing? I will test it on a small project first. Carolyn


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I like sewing the seams by hand--old fashioned I guess. I don't sew anyway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Boy, I'd be afraid to use a serger. One little wrong move and your project is GONE! I sew almost everything I wear so it's not that I don't know how to use a serger, it's just that everything is so FINAL!


And _that_ is why I prefer knitting and crochet over sewing. Actually, once someone else has cut out the pattern, I'm OK with the mechanical sewing part. I can pin out the pattern and make all the necessary chalk marks ... it's just the phyiscal - and _ever_ so permanent! - cutting of the material that freezes me up! I sweat bullets and totally lose my cool when I have to do the cutting myself. Thus my collection of sewing machines (five or six?) sit serving as cat furniture and gathering dust.


----------



## DebbieJo (Mar 21, 2011)

There is a book called The Prolific Knitting Machine, by Catherine Cartwright-Jones that deals with sewing seams. She actually knits her "fabric" by machine, then cuts out the pattern and sews the pieces together. I've never done it, though.


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

What perfect timing. I am more of a seamstress than a knitter and am coming very close to the putting together stage. After reading this I do believe I will try using my machine to sew it together. I'm so excited about this. I also have a Coverpro machine that might really be the best bet for this job. I'll let you know and take a picture if I go this route. It is a machine that does the chain stitch in the back and the 2 needle hem you see most often on knits hems. What a great topic. Now I'm not dreading this job!!!


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

I hate sewing the seams together, so I usually try to make them circular and/or pick up stitches when possible. You just need to adjust the pattern so you can do it on circular needles.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

euvid said:


> I am a Master seamstress and have a large collection of sewing machines of all types that will sew anything.
> 1.The thickness of the knitted garment determines the kind of stitch you use.
> 2.If sewing a thick knit you need to use a longer and wider zig zag than if you are sewing a finely knit garment.
> 3. ZIg zag is the way to go if you want the seam to stretch when putting it on.
> ...


If I'd known there were so many rules I'd have been afraid to do what I did. For many years I knitted dresses and sweaters. I always hand basted and then just took them to my old 301 Singer and did my thing.

Sure, I did ribbed necklines, etc with dpn but the body was machine
stitched. Maybe this is a case of - if you haven't been told it's impossible - you just go ahead and do it.

And, yes, they looked very professional. Worked for me.


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

But you have a Singer 301 and that is a magic machine and sews beautifully. I only wish I had one in my collection!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I have discovered a whole new language here, or are you really spies talking in code? Feed dogs sergers etc. HMMMM


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Heee....the feed dogs actually do concern me a bit on my machine I will be using tissue against them. It would be nice if these kind posters could post some pictures of their seams they have done. I wonder if they pull the stitches apart when they sew so they go exactly down the one row of stitches. I think there is more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

hobbit said:


> euvid said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Master seamstress and have a large collection of sewing machines of all types that will sew anything.
> ...


I think you could raise the serger blade and not cut, just serge.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You couild raise the blade but it would not give a nice seam. Serger thread is 2 ply while sewing thread is 3. That is to allow for the build up since you usually sew with 3 or more threads. Not good for sewing knitting that you want to look nice and last.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

euvid said:


> You couild raise the blade but it would not give a nice seam. Serger thread is 2 ply while sewing thread is 3. That is to allow for the build up since you usually sew with 3 or more threads. Not good for sewing knitting that you want to look nice and last.


What if you use the wooly serger thread?


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

VictoriaCrochet said:


> This is great information! I have often considered trying the sewing machine, but I've been afraid the yarn will catch and pull in the teeth, and also not be stretchy as the garment is. All your input is great advice! Thanks to all!


I have also thought about yarn being pulled. What about putting waxed paper on top or that very thin stabilizer you use when machine embroidering? Does anyone do that?


----------



## vonnie (May 16, 2011)

LoorieR, you are right. I stitch through the middle of the second loop in from the edge. That way the stitches are lost is the channel on the right side. I don't think it is possible to photograph. The stitching just disappears.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

euvid said:


> I am a Master seamstress and have a large collection of sewing machines of all types that will sew anything.
> 1.The thickness of the knitted garment determines the kind of stitch you use.
> 2.If sewing a thick knit you need to use a longer and wider zig zag than if you are sewing a finely knit garment.
> 3. ZIg zag is the way to go if you want the seam to stretch when putting it on.
> ...


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Anna Banana said:


> valfab said:
> 
> 
> > My grandmother was from Sydney, Australia, and she always joined her sweaters by sewing the seams on a sewing machine with regular sewing thread. If I remember correctly, they always turned out well. Has anyone here ever heard of this technique or used it herself? If so, does it work well?
> ...


I think whether you sew seams on the sewing machine or serger, you would get too bulky seams if you overlapped or stacked the pieces. You would need to butt the pieces up to each other, aligning them carefully. If you have an edge joining foot, try that one. You could try a Teflon foot..should help the sweater fabric to move more smoothly over the feed dogs.

On the serger, a flat lock seem should work best.

Virginia


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't use that either. Sergers are used to do things fast and cheaply. Fine garments aren't made using a serger. You put all that work into making a sweater, do it right. 
Very thin tear away on the bottom could be used but it you use it on the top you won't be able to see well and you do have to see well when sewing kniting. Just do it slowly and don't use a wide width zig zag, but a narrow one. You just need a little stretch not a lot. You could also use the 3 step zig zag if your machine has it. Good luck.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Ok I have discovered a whole new language here, or are you really spies talking in code? Feed dogs sergers etc. HMMMM


It's the language of sewing machines, not knitting per se. If you don't have, and have never worked with, a sewing machine, it won't mean much to you.


----------



## Nana721 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, I used to watch my Nana use her sewing machine when she wasn't feeling well and she would use the wide scotch tape to keep the yarn from snagging. Then just peel it off. Works every time! :thumbup:


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

euvid said:


> I wouldn't use that either. Sergers are used to do things fast and cheaply. Fine garments aren't made using a serger. You put all that work into making a sweater, do it right.
> Very thin tear away on the bottom could be used but it you use it on the top you won't be able to see well and you do have to see well when sewing kniting. Just do it slowly and don't use a wide width zig zag, but a narrow one. You just need a little stretch not a lot. You could also use the 3 step zig zag if your machine has it. Good luck.


Actually, I agree with euvid about the serger to seam sweaters. I would use the flat lock if I were determined to use the serger.

I haven't tried seaming knits on the sewing machine yet, but you are tempting me. I think I will knit a couple of narrow swatches in the sweater yarn and sew it together to see if I like it.

I don't like to seam knits, so I would be happy if I like the way this looks. Thank you for the suggestion.

Virginia


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Using a sewing machine might make things easier, except for one thing, the thread can cut your wool and then you have a spoilt garment.

I am a show Judge and when I did the course, it was pointed out as a big "NO NO" to sew with any thread other than what you worked with, also buttons and decoration should only be sewn on the the matching yarn.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

If we were talking "show," I couldn't agree with you more. But aren't most of us just crafters who knit for pleasure and love?


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I do not think it makes any difference as to wether it is for a show, or for yourself, or a gift it should always be done the correct way for durability of the item, especially if you would like it retain it's shape and wear for many seasons.


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

All of you are so great. I never thought of using my seweing machine. When I try to hand sew my knitting together it is just a mess. I think I will try my serge because I can set it not to trim the edges.

I just love this site.

Retta


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I used to have a Bond knitting machine which I have given to my grand-daughter as she loved using it when she was smaller. The part of making a sweater that I enjoyed the most was sewing them up by hand. My mother-in-law taught me how to do that. I've never tried sewing knitted pieces with a sewing machine but it must work as so many of you have tried it.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi, you would also want to adjust the feed dog if the fabric is thick, adjust the teeth down, so the fabric moves easily, and sew slowly. A long wide zigzag stitch would be good, in a matching thread.


When I did a course "Sewing for pleasure" the teacher always used greaseproof paper on the underside of SILKY or STRETCHY MATERIALS so that they fed through easily and tore the paper away after she tied of the seam.
Slight zig zag is better than a stretch knit just in case you have to unpick.

Good luck

:wink: :wink:


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It was mentioned by someone to try the flatlock stich on the serger. On home sergers the flatlock stitch is used for using decorative threads and as an enhancement for a garment, not meant for poecong or sewing seems.
You really should use the sewing machine or stitch by hand the seams..
About using a thread for sewing htat is different than that of what is being sewn, that goes for fabric. One usually sews sweaters together by hand and there are many methods of doing it. If using a machine, one should loosen the tension on the sewing machine so it won' make too tight a stitch whach might cut the yarn over time.
Don't use a serger.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I sew my sweaters together on the sewing machine with regular thread all the time. Its such a time saver. I know have my girlfriend doing this too.


----------

